# WTF is This About



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

This cant be good
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...kills-in-arkansas-leave-many-scratching-heads


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Time to lock myself in the apocalypse bunker.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Global warming.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I really wish someone would look into that. I saw that earlier today, that river looks like a gravel road.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Time to lock myself in the apocalypse bunker.


YES just what Ive been saving my Y2K bunker for I new it!!!!!! Thanks Adam
Seriously though it will be interesting to find out what's happened


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Zog .......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The worst part about the whole issue is those starlings and red wings are way to small to even make a good sandwich without one heck of a lot of them and way to much work.
They fell out of the sky over Arkansas. I believe it was a moonshine explosion. :^o8-[8-[


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> They fell out of the sky over Arkansas. I believe it was a moonshine explosion. :^o8-[8-[


sure that wasn't over west virginia???:smile:=;


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> sure that wasn't over west virginia???:smile:=;


As a mod I feel it's in my best interest to get out while I can. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah, RIGHT!!   

we're not to get in to political/religeous discussions, but "quality of moonshine" discussions???? 

oh,that's ok--i know where I go, haha


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

We've had this happen before with ducks and geese going through a hail storm. Had large fish kills, too.

The 2 happening at the same time is more than a little eerie, though. I hope there is a definitive answer found.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Global Freezing.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> yeah, RIGHT!!
> 
> we're not to get in to political/religeous discussions, but "quality of moonshine" discussions????
> 
> oh,that's ok--i know where I go, haha



And -- if it's a discussion of the quality of moonshine, WV can't hold a candle to TN. Uhh, at least that's what I've heard. Certainly wouldn't have any first hand knowledge of such things.

As for the dead birds, my first thought was the birds had flown through a meth lab area. 

DFrost


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.todaysthv.com/news/news.aspx?storyid=136600

Some more turned up dead in Louisiana.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Michael Wise said:


> http://www.todaysthv.com/news/news.aspx?storyid=136600
> 
> Some more turned up dead in Louisiana.


Yeh, bluebird skies, no storms, no fireworks in my state of Louisiana, and they are just dropping out of the sky. But if you will look at where the gulf jet stream winds have stalled due to that stalled front from the north, right along that line, and guess where those winds come out of -- along coast of Mexico, Venezuela......just sayin'.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Electro Magnetic Pulse (EMP)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe they said it was from fireworks being shot off for the New year. 
They do admit that it's only an educated guess though.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Denise Gatlin said:


> But if you will look at where the gulf jet stream winds have stalled due to that stalled front from the north, right along that line, and guess where those winds come out of -- along coast of Mexico, *Venezuela*......just sayin'.


great just great.....


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

More birds turning up dead in Kentucky, and LOTS(officials saying millions) of fish turning up dead in Chesapeake Bay. This is not a good year to be a bird or fish.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I believe they said it was from fireworks being shot off for the New year.
> They do admit that it's only an educated guess though.


Definitely not fireworks because I have tried for many years to run off the thousands of red-winged black birds who roost in my back acre using fireworks, etc, all to no avail. They just keep coming back UNTIL this year. Hummmmm????


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Have there been any increases in sickness or health issues for people reported form the same areas?


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Someone posted as a comment on one of the news threads... IT"S THE AFLOCKALYPSE!!!!



But on a serious note, two words - Pine Bluff.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> Have there been any increases in sickness or health issues for people reported form the same areas?


Both of our large hospitals are at full capacity, no beds available since Sunday. Standing room only. My father (age 79) was admitted yest but finally got a bed this morning with me pulling some strings (I work there). He has mild emphysema. Anyone with respiratory problems are affected. Not the flu either. Does make ya wonder but then I saw where Sweden and UK are also having the same situations.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Becky Shilling said:


> Someone posted as a comment on one of the news threads... IT"S THE AFLOCKALYPSE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But on a serious note, two words - Pine Bluff.


AFLOCKALYPSE -- that is funny. It isnt just the black birds either. The ones found not far from me were a mixture. 

Pine Bluff, Arkansas??? 

I know someone with Homeland Sec and they do have an idea but not divulging specifics.


----------



## Deb Sibeon (Oct 25, 2010)

The fish and bird deaths are increasing around the globe although everyone is more apt to jump on stories due to the current media coverage. I came across other interesting stories from this past year that were similar but the one that stood out was the event this past august in Bolivia.....reports of 6 million dead fish, turtles , gators and dolphins due to a cold snap there. It never really hit the media in north America but considering what we are seeing now it's really quite alarming. Magnetic shifts are definitely a possibility....that would screw with everything from weather to migrating to simply navigating for fish and whales etc. Funny thing is, I noticed this fall that the geese were acting a little strange, seeming to be going the wrong way. Some one else told me they noticed that as well although they all managed to eventually get it right....hehehe. 

Come to think of it...I,ve been repeatedly throwing myself down my short flight of outside stairs this morning...don,t know why.....hahahahah...
Anyways, it is interesting and somewhat disconcerting all these happenings.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Denise Gatlin said:


> Pine Bluff, Arkansas???


 One of the armpits of Arkansas. Home of the Pine Bluff Arsenal.

I heard someone say that all the birds hitting the ground were probably dropped by Arkansas Razorback receivers.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

BP did it.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> BP did it.


Simpsons did it.

I still say global warming - as was presented by George Carlin.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

David Frost said:


> As for the dead birds, my first thought was the birds had flown through a meth lab area.
> 
> DFrost


At least I was not alone in that thought.


----------



## Deb Sibeon (Oct 25, 2010)

If you are looking for a military explanation.....only one word...HAARP! Would also explain the sudden closure of ozone holes too....which is at least one good thing. 

"duck and cover".


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, this one is about as weird as the one on Don's temporary disappearance... or wait, was that of me? I forget now. Whoever it was, I'm sure that's why all the birds fell and fish went belly up.

Course, I hope no one is taking me seriously here. I have a little bit of an odd sense of humor and it doesn't take much more than sleep deprivation to trigger it. [-X


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Al Qaeda is now officially taking credit for this incident according to CNN.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

according to Hugo Chavez, HAARP was also the cause of the 2010 Haiti Earthquake, that is what he broadcast on his state-run TV network...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Chemtrails.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_FOsKL_5Q


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Have they reported anything about the Mississippi River because that River connects Arkansas, Louisiana, Tennessee and Kentucky - with the fish thing I was just curious.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

lucky it wasnt 5000 canadian geese. iv'e been hit by them falling from 30 yards, i can only imagine the damage they would do falling from 500 feet.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ya, I bet! Apparently, today it was reported that the worlds first "orange" Alligator was discovered. It's really quite pretty.


----------

